# PIT tags, what value do they really represent?



## Kapidolo Farms (Jun 29, 2015)

I was talking with several people recently, infusing the conversation with my own opinion, perhaps too much. here I can't interrupt, but just disagree or agree.

Last year Yvonne and I sold the inter-grade Manouria tortoise to a person who ultimately just saw a low price and flipped them as pure subspecies for what the phenotype (looks) appeared to be. That buyer sorta does not have what they may think they bought. It might not matter if they are held as single pets, at least until the next potential owner comes along.

I had Darth PIT tagged when all the other work was done on him by Dr. Boyer.

But what utility does it really serve?? - At least to managed captive groups.

Had I pit tagged the four inter grades, and the tag number and a description were readily available to who ever might read it, they still would have had to have the interest to do so. Readers are varying in price by the features they have, but I think a least expensive one runs about $200.

Not all systems of PIT tags are neutral to other systems. I believe from what I've been told that any reader will detect any PIT tag, but not necessarily indicate the tag number. Some readers are universal, but cost much more. Darth's PIT tag is registered with the manufacture, so any vet can look him up, but no medical record is kept with that PIT tag.

PIT tags have a potential for anti-theft and anti-shenanigan such as those four inter-grades. Within a collection they are a reasonable way to keep your own animals sorted out, if that something important to your needs/wants. So maybe the people who bought those Manouria inter-grades just wanted a non-sulcata large tortoise pet, no intention to breed. But then maybe 20 years from now they sell that inter-grade to someone who does want to breed? How to ensure the flippers and scammers don't screw the animals up with short term interests ($$).

BTW, PIT tags - Passive Identification Transponder, they are small inert 'chips' that are implanted into the animal. When activated by a reader's close proximity they place on the readers screen the unique number of the tag. They are also put in people on some occasions, and we may well have seen spy TV shows where they explode if removed so that good guys can track bad guys. We are just concerned with those used to make a unique ID for each animal.

Do you use them?

What functions do they serve for you?

If you bought an animal would you, as a sole purpose, take the animal to a vet to have it scanned for a chip?

Would buying a purposefully 'chipped' animal ad value for you in any way, even if it was not in the cost of the animal (essentially free)?

Vote or not, but comments are desired above votes.


----------



## tortadise (Jun 29, 2015)

Yes, I have multiple animals PIT tagged. A few were purchased this way. It's a fantastic ease to me that the previous ownership was on the similar level of a dog, and or cat. Which enables a certain level of care to most families. Treated as a family member, thusly labeled a priority and level of care and ownership. 

I feel studbook numbers are a great asset as well. But the issue with those is that they can be lost in translation. Where as the PIT tag can be easily identified. Anyways. Yes I'm a believer in this for sure, and feels it does implement a great source of settling what the above story misrepresented.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jun 29, 2015)

Mods, could you please help out, there are three posts of this thread, the server kept saying 
'try again' when I included a pole. Please delete the two that are not yet responded to, and if there is a response to one of them would you please merge them to one. Thank you.


----------



## tortadise (Jun 29, 2015)

Will said:


> Mods, could you please help out, there are three posts of this thread, the server kept saying
> 'try again' when I included a pole. Please delete the two that are not yet responded to, and if there is a response to one of them would you please merge them to one. Thank you.


Done.


----------

